# Kois spurlos verschwunden !



## LilRainbow (10. Aug. 2010)

Weis nicht mehr was ich tun soll =( .. 
haben uns vor einem Monat neue Butterfly Kois zugelegt insgesamt 9 Stk.   6 davon sind relativ gut gewachsen .. 3 unsere kleinsten sorgenkinder sind nun spurlos verschwunden 

Katzen geht nicht haben einen elektrozaun um den teich .. 
jetzt liegt unsere vermutung auf den bösen vogel Elster   da wir hier ein päärchen im garten haben die vom kirschbaum aus ganz neugierig auf das bunte drum herum im teich schaun ...  

ist das möglich das Elstern fische klaun o.0 

und wenn ja   was kann ich dagegen tun  i wann sollten die kois ja so groß sein das sie keiner mehr klaun kann  (vogel zumindest nich)


----------



## doh (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

Hallo "LilRainbow"

also möglich ist das defentiv, hier wurde auch schon berichtet das Raben kleinere Goldfische aus dem Teich gefischt haben.
Bei mir war es auch so das ein relativ großer Rabe einen kleinen (ca 13cm) Koi sich gepackt hat, hab leider nur noch das Tier aus dem Garten flattern sehen, natürlich mit Fisch im Schnabel.

Was du dagegen tun kannst, hmm Elstern sind ja auch relativ klug....
Probier doch einfach Angelschnurr über den Teich zu spannen, sprich Stöcke in den Boden hauen und über das Wasser Angelschnürre ziehen. Sieht auch besser aus wie so ein Laubnetz über dem Wasser.

Hoffe konnte dir helfen.
________________________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## LilRainbow (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

erstmal vielen dank für die antwort ..  

aber sollte ich die schnüre dann auch so eng  ziehen wie ein laubnetz ?! ..  denke nicht das es wenn ich 4 schnüre spann damit getan ist ..


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

Hallo Lil,

hast Du hier irgendwo ein Foto von Deinem Teich, damit man sich das besser vorstellen kann? 

Du sagst, Du hast einen Elektrozaun um den Teich - Elstern sind keine Seeadler, die müssen schon irgendwie an den Fisch rankommen. In der Regel wohl vom Ufer. Und dann mit dem Fisch wieder weg. D.h. die brauchen Platz zum Starten und Landen.


----------



## LilRainbow (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

hallo Christine .. 

ja haben einen elektrozaun um den teich  haben diesen aber heute entfernt  da wir gehofft hatten diese 3 kleinen würden sich unter der seerose verstecken .. Fehlanzeige =( .. 

sie sind wegg soviel steht fest .. ^^  Unser Hund hat es geschafft so abzuschrecken das sich nich mal mehr katzen in den garten traun ... das mit den Elstern is nur eine vermutung ..   aber wenn es keine Elstern waren was war es dann ^^ ?

Liebe grüße Manuel


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

Das sieht sehr hübsch aus - aber ich nehme an, der Elektrozaun stand ausserhalb der Umrandungssteine, oder? Dann kann es jeder gewesen sein, der am Rand Platz genug zum Stehen hat.


----------



## LilRainbow (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

ja der stand ausserhalb um die steine um hauptsächlich die katzen wegg zu kriegen .. 


und wer käme bei jeder in Frage =?


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

Kommt drauf an, wie die Einflugschneise drum herum beschaffen ist. Es kann eventuell ein __ Reiher gewesen sein. Aber natürlich auch die Elster.

Wie groß waren die Fischchen denn überhaupt? Bei passender Größe käme wohl genauso gut eine __ Ringelnatter oder aus __ Teichfrosch in Frage.


----------



## LilRainbow (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

also __ fischreiher schliesse ich definitiv aus .. haben links neben teich einen großen kirschbaum ..   also keine freie fläche auf den Teich .. 


Meine Neuzugänge hatten die Größe von 7-10 cm ..    __ Teichfrosch ?!    der frisst kois  o.0  ?! 


also ich probiere glaube ich mal das mit den angelschnüren wenn es wirklich klappt wäre das super .. 
neue kaufen nein  bin glaub ich so wütend darüber das die kleinen wegg sind das ich mich nur ärgern würde .. 

ich denke ich schau das ich die  durch den winter bringe  und  im Juni 2011  kommt ja dann unser Bauprojekt Hoch Koi Pool 45 000 Liter ..


----------



## buddler (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

hallo!
du glaubst gar nicht auf wieviel cm² ein __ reiher landen kannevil:evil
mal die augen offen halten.die kollegen sind wahre schleicher.
oder nen bewegungsmelder mit wasserstrahl )reiherschreck) anschließen.wirkt bei allem was sich dem teich nähert.
gruß jörg


----------



## Regs (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

Hallo,
Du kannst mal testweise Mehl fein ausstreuen und schauen, welche Tierspuren Du am nächsten Tag findest.


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

Hi,

Elstern sind definitiv sowas wie "Seeadler",
sie __ fliegen die Wasseroberfläche an und packen den
Fisch im Flug mit den Krallen. Hab ich leider schon
mit eigenen Augen gesehn. Selbst meine 2 Hunde
schrecken Sie nicht ab. Das einzige was Sie abhält
sind lautes klatschen sobald man Sie sieht, oder
ein leichter erschwingliches Futterangebot.
Bei mir erledigt das erst der Kirschbaum, dann
der Pflaumenbaum. Davor und danach bleibt es für
Fische gefährlich...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

Hi Andy,

echt? Unsere sehen immer so unbeholfen aus. Landen erst irgendwo und bewegen sich dann zu Fuß langsam zum Ziel. Es ist sehr schwer zu beobachten, weil sie, sobald Mensch erscheint, das Weite suchen.


----------



## Cloud (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

Hallo Zusammen,
hallo Lil,
da Dein Teich keine so große Fläche hat, würde ich einen Reiherschreck (Wasserwerfer mit Bewegungsmelder) installieren. Es könnte sein dass es hilft. Natürlich nur so lange wie es nicht friert...

Ich habe davon 2 Stück an meinem Teich. Bei meinem morgendlichen Besuch am Teich kann ich immer wieder Spuren von Katzen erkennen, die wohl fluchtartig die Örtlichkeit verlassen haben....
Auch Vögel müssen an meinem kleinen Teich trinken und Baden. Denn auch sie mögen den Wasserwerfer am Koiteich nicht. 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## LilRainbow (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

erstmal danke für die ganz vielen Antworten .. =) 
da smit der Angelschnur hab ich gemacht  die is seid heute früh drüber gespannt .. 
das mit dem Mehl mh klingt interessant neugierig bin ich ja schon 

wo krieg ich denn diesen reiherschreck her ?!


----------



## Regs (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

http://www.google.de/search?q=reiherschreck - die gibts in allen möglichen Preislagen und Funktionen, guck doch bei Interesse mal durch was für Deinen Teich passend ist.


----------



## Cloud (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

Hi Lil,
ich vergaß übrigens zu erwähnen, dass Nachbarn die durch den Garten kommen, den Reiherschreck ebnsowenig mögen 

Ich meine bei der Anmeldung gelesen zu haben, dass Werbung nicht erwünscht ist und ich möchte nicht gleich die gelbe Karte gzeigt bekommen  . Aus diesem Grund schicke ich Dir eine PN mit einem Link. 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

Hallo Klaus,

solange Du nicht für Deinen eigenen Laden wirbst, sind Links durchaus o.k. - auch andere User haben vielleicht Interesse an der Info!


----------



## Cloud (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

Hi Christine,

Nein, ich habe keinen Laden für Reiherabwehrartikel .

Also hier:
http://www.hanako-koi.de/Scarecrow_Automatischer_Reiherschreck.html

Das ist das günstigste Angebot, dass ich kenne. Man kann duchaus auch 20,00 Euro mehr investieren - für das gleiche Gerät.

Es gibt noch Varianten um die 40,00 Euro. Die würde ich nicht nehmen. 
Das oben angegebene Teil wirft das Wasser im Bedarfsfall auch mal 10 Meter weit. Auch der Sensor funktioniert bei mir am Teich im Bereich von 10 Metern (auch bei kleinen Katzen).

Übrigens suche ich mir die entsprechenden Angebote regelmäßig im Netz und frage dann bei meinem Händler am Ort, ob er das ebenfalls zu diesem Preis realisieren kann. Bis jetzt konnte er das immer..... 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Cloud (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kois spurlos verschwunden !*

Sorry, ich vergaß....
was vielleicht noch interessant ist, ist die Tatsache, dass alle Gewinde dieses Gerätes offensichtlich nicht zu den hier gebräuchlichen Gewindeabmessungen passen. 
Da ich ja weiss, dass Teichfreunde oft auch Bastelfreaks sind, gibt es hier also Einschränkungen was das Modifizieren angeht (z.B. anderen Regner anschrauben, Bewegungsmelder separieren, ein Bewegungsmelder an 2 Regnern  etc.)

Gruß Klaus


----------

